# Poljot Mocba 80



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)

I know there are some russian experts out there on the Forum could anybody tell me a little about this nice watch . On the dial it is written Mocba 80 i guess it got something to do with the Olympic Game . ?? Anybody knopws the story of these ones ?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

David75 said:


> I know there are some russian experts out there on the Forum could anybody tell me a little about this nice watch . On the dial it is written Mocba 80 i guess it got something to do with the Olympic Game . ?? Anybody knopws the story of these ones ?


You guess right David. All the Soviet watch factories produced commemorative models for the games.

These used to sell at a premium price to Olympic memorabilia collectors but seem to have become more plentiful on the market of late.


----------



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)

raketakat said:


> David75 said:
> 
> 
> > I know there are some russian experts out there on the Forum could anybody tell me a little about this nice watch . On the dial it is written Mocba 80 i guess it got something to do with the Olympic Game . ?? Anybody knopws the story of these ones ?
> ...


Hello and thanx for the answer i bought it quite cheap accually . Im now thinking of selling it how much do you think i should be able to take for it+??


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

If two or more bid for it on ebay - who knows







?

The dial looks quite nice with the longtitude - latitude lines









If it works well and keeps time I would say Â£20 to Â£30, but I may be wrong  .


----------



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)

raketakat said:


> If two or more bid for it on ebay - who knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oK yeah the watch is in mint condition no marks or dents and its keeps perfect time like ruskys use to do.

And thanx for the replys . Dave


----------

